# Connection lost at the last moment



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2012)

Me and my friend tried to play fifa08. He has a desktop and wi-fi and i have a laptop. I connected through wireless LAN. Then i created a session in fifa08. He joined and we both selected our team. After clicking on  'advance to game' the game loaded and at last 'connection lost' came. What is the problem here. 
Almost same thing in NFSMW too. Created session,he joined,when he clicked on search for games the game closed suddenly. But in NFSMW,the person who is joining game getting his game terminated suddenly. When he created session and i joined my game got closed. So...what we suppose to do. We really want to play on LAN. Help!


----------



## kisame (Jul 26, 2012)

You both have exceptions in your respective firewalls for fifa and nfs???

BTW,if its racing games you can try Blur and Split Second.Both support offline lan.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

kisame said:


> You both have exceptions in your respective firewalls for fifa and nfs???
> 
> BTW,if its racing games you can try Blur and Split Second.Both support offline lan.



yes both have both games in exception list. We will try other games later when we will get them.

My problem still didnt solved. Anyone,please?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

THe connection has not been properly Set-up.You hve to change certain settings.

"Set your IP address, Primary gateway DNS address, and WINS Server address to Local IP of your Host.
I mean set same I.P. everywhere."
Make sure both the Computers are on same Subnet , if you have configured it manually.
If DHCP server is not running , then don't leave subnet to automatic.

The DHCP server makes a hell lof of fuss in connection , if not done properly.
Also turn off the Firewall in Windows.
"





> Server -
> I.P.: 192.168.0.1 (Client system should have 192.168.1.2 )
> Subnet :255.255.255.0
> Def. Gateway.: 192.168.0.1
> ...


I think this might work , if not then you might need to change the Server.Cfg setting in NFSMW.Though that shouldn't be required as such.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2012)

@Rishi : Thanks. I thought i'll reply when i'll will be done with connction but still didn't cause from the day of post i couldn't go to my friend's house. He is super busy(may be not). Anyway i'll try this in hostel. Super thanks to you.
@mods: please do not close this thread, as still have to try the connections


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

ok...today i went his home and tried connecting again but couldn't. this is what i did:
he has internet connection so he already have a IP address assigned as 192.168.1.1  .
I connected to his network via WI-FI and and did the settings as said by Rishi in above post with some changes. I host system(my friend's):
Server -
I.P.: 192.168.1.1
Subnet :255.255.255.0
Def. Gateway.: 192.168.1.1

Dns Type: Preferred.

Preferred Dns Server : 192.168.1.1

Advanced :-WINS settings.
192.168.1.1
In my laptop:
Server -
I.P.: 192.168.1.2(and also tried 192.168.2.1)
Subnet :255.255.255.0
Def. Gateway.: 192.168.1.1

Dns Type: Preferred.

Preferred Dns Server : 192.168.1.1

Advanced :-WINS settings.
192.168.1.1
Now what's the problem? I have zero idea about all this.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2012)

Well you said he already has a Internet connection. Can you explain what sort of connection is it ? Router , Phone modem ??

When you connected to his computer via Wi-Fi, which is hosting the game  , was his computer connected to the router(if applicable) and if yes then using Ethernet or Wi-fi ??

The DHCP server might be messing up.

If he already has an Ethernet LAN connection running , chances are that the LAN adapter has its own setting. The best would be to use Internet Connection Sharing on your wireless adapter and set the client system to receive IP address automatically on Wi-fi adapter properties(ipv4)

Btw , by any chance do you both have Windows 7 or does any one has XP ??

I play NFSMW a lot on lan , but always have hard time running it on system having Windows 7 only.

Hosting a game on Windows 7 pc doesn't works for me atleast. I have to host the game always on XP , and allow WIn7 PCs to join. O/w it crashes for Win7 Pcs.
It happens all the time , I think there might be  bugfix availble for this issue.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for reply.


Rishi. said:


> Well you said he already has a Internet connection. Can you explain what sort of connection is it ? Router , Phone modem ??


Phone Modem



> When you connected to his computer via Wi-Fi, which is hosting the game  , was his computer connected to the router(if applicable) and if yes then using Ethernet or Wi-fi ??


I was hosting the game. (Now I remember this didnt come in mind at that time that he should have hosted). His computer is connected via Ethernet cable.



> The DHCP server might be messing up.
> 
> If he already has an Ethernet LAN connection running , chances are that the LAN adapter has its own setting. The best would be to use Internet Connection Sharing on your wireless adapter and set the client system to receive IP address automatically on Wi-fi adapter properties(ipv4)


Till now we were doing the same,automatically assign the address.



> Btw , by any chance do you both have Windows 7 or does any one has XP ??


we both have original Win7. he has home basic i have home premium. Mine is 64-bit not sure about his.



> I play NFSMW a lot on lan , but always have hard time running it on system having Windows 7 only.
> 
> Hosting a game on Windows 7 pc doesn't works for me atleast. I have to host the game always on XP , and allow WIn7 PCs to join. O/w it crashes for Win7 Pcs.
> It happens all the time , I think there might be  bugfix availble for this issue.



in our case whoever is joining getting his game crashed.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> in our case whoever is joining getting his game crashed.



Well looks like the connection is fine , since you are able to join the game/server but not able to search any game.

If this is what is happening then I am pretty sure , its the same issues of Windows 7 , I quoted.And not a connection issue.


Btw , Try to run the game in compatibility mode (Windows XP Sp3).
This should work and fix the problem.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

@Rishi: thanks bro. i'll try XP mode and inform further


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2012)

@Rishi: hey bro it worked, I tried in XP mode and played NFSMW for two hours. He hosted and I joined. Once my game got crashed otherwise we enjoyed. Thanks millions times. 
But not the same case with fifa08. 
1.When he host,my system doesn't detect session created by him,
2.it does when I am already on the 'Join - Initiate' screen but when I click join 'failed to establish connection' message comes. 
3.And when I host we both can see each other in player list and can chose the teams,but when I click on 'Advance to game' we both get 'Connection lost' message. 
PS:Fifa08 too in XP mode


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

Well , really nice to know that NFSMW worked , 

Gimme some time and I will figure out if there's any fix for FIFA.

btw, Who was dominating the Game ?? I always complain of a cheapish faulty crappy keyboard when I loose and then pretend to switch to Gamepad.  , which is more pathetic for me. hahah but its fun.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

@Rishi: I am used to keyboard so i was playing good,and on LAN(Thanks once again) i was totally enjoying it. I broke my record of 6:20 in NFS World Loop and now its 6:10 but sadly its without traffic. I am practicing in Gamepad. Playing on laptop's keyboard is certainly not comfortable. 
For FIFA, thanks in advance


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys how to play FIFA 08 on LAN on Win7?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

Swapnil , I tried to find some solution for FIfa08 , but it seems like there is some compatibility issue with Win7 in Fifa08 , IDK how to resolve it. / I personally don't have fifa08 ATM , so can't check it as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 5, 2012)

Rishi: thanks for your effort bro. Very sad can't play it on LAN, this is the only game I am best at but can't compete, deseparately want but dot dot dot


----------

